# My Angel Boomer



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kay, so sorry for your loss! Boomer was a very handsome boy. And I am sure he'd approve of your bringing Bailey home. One of Boomer's jobs while he was with you was to show you how to always have room in your heart for a golden. He'd be very proud that you listened. Congratulations Bailey for finding yourself in such a great family.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I am sorry about your loss. Boomer was a fine fine Golden, for sure, and I know that he gave you lots of joy. I like the photo you posted. It is difficult to deal with the guilt of losing a companion due to an illness that you feel you could have recognized sooner. Dogs are so vibrant and in-the-moment that they rarely show signs of illness until they are well on their way to being very ill. I think it's the dog's way of keeping things positive as long as possible. It's another wonderful thing about dogs. They don't ask for much, and they give so much.

If it will help you to talk about it, I think that the forum members might benefit from learning what sort of warning signs you feel like you should have seen. If you'd rather not talk about it, that is understandable.

My Dottie just turned 7, and I try not to think about the fact that we have entered the age zone when cancer can so suddenly take a dog.

We'll keep you in our prayers. And Bailey will keep you busy! 

-Jeff


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Dogs by their nature hide any weakness. I'm so sorry you lost boomer. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont' ever feel that you are alone. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that so many of us have had simlar experiences in the loss of a dog.
Years ago, I lost a dog who was a standard poodle. She was 18. The vet said it was the oldest standard he had seen. However, she had cancer in her throat, and I never knew it. What suffering she must have gone through. I think we always feel we should have, could have, why didn't we....but as much as we try, we often miss the signs.
Our Sheena passed away in November. She died while we were away. Jim still feels guilty.
But we move on. Boomer was a beautiful dog. That's a wonderful photo of him. And, yes, I am sure he understands about Bailey.
Good luck with your new pal and I hope you have many wonderful years with him.
Susan


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kay....I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

having recently gone through a similar experience, I really feel for you... 
we caught it sooner, but it didnt matter. I elected to go the steroid route which gave her 6 months of really good life.. she did really well right up until the last day.. 
I think you did the right thing with the pup. It really helps me to have Dixie.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

He sure was a handsome boy, and you know you did right by him, I too know how hard it is to make that decision. It's been a year since I lost Fred and there's not been a single day when I haven't thought about him. Having Tom was the best thing I could have done and he helps me to remember some of the fun things Fred used to do.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Boomer. I keep looking at his picture-he's so handsome and has a very wise look on his face. I am so happy that you decided to get Bailey-a new puppy fills our days with laughter and love! We still miss our lost friend, but a puppy keeps our mind focused on them. And i think these's not so much of a void in the house. I remember when our first dog passed away-there was a HUGE emptiness in our house. I think that's when I decided to always have at least 2 dogs. Good luck with Bailey and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Such a beautiful, beautiful Golden!
Keep your chin up, you will see him again at the bridge
Our prayers are with you


----------

